# MacBook Pro et Systeme de refroidissement



## Netsplit (6 Février 2013)

Ayant cherché pendant quelques temps un bon systeme de refroidissement externe pour mon macbook pro ( mid 2012 ) , j'en suis arrivé a une conclusion : *Aucun* systeme de refroidissement externe n'est efficace .

J'ai pu tester 2 produit , celui ci , le Notepal U3  et celui ci Le Zalmann ZMNC3000S 

J'ai effectuer mes test de la facon suivante :

J'ai installer un logiciel de monitoring de temperature sur le mac IStat Menus , qui permet de controler la temperature ( entre autres ) des composant du mac , et de modifier la vitesse de rotation des ventilos .
J'ai pu constater que lorsque qu'une application 3D ( un jeu en l'occurence ) est lancer , le mac va laisser monter la temperature CPU et/ou GPU a 90degrées avant de reagir et d'augmenter la ventilation . Cela fait donc un pic de chaleur , parfois violent suivant l'application , et chacun sait bien que la chaleur est l'ennemi de n'importe quel becane .
Une fois la temperature atteinte , le mac va lancer les ventilo a fond , entrainant un bruit qui peu etre genant et une chute brutale de la temperature pour repasser sous le seuil de  temperature

J'ai donc , pour faire le test , lancer un jeu ( minecraft ) , en mode fenetré . Sans touché au jeux lui meme , j'ai mesuré la temperature stabilisé apres environ 10 minutes( environ 90°c ) puis j'ai placé le mac tour a tour sur les 2 refroidisseur ( ventilateur placer sous l'emplacement CPU/GPU , ventilation au max ) . 

Dans le cas du Notepal U3 , Aucune variation de la temperature n'est mesuré apres 10minutes   (meme en deplacant les ventilo sur d'autre position )  et dans le cas du Zalmann , la temperature augmente de 1°C ( ?!?! )

En faisant ces test , je m'attendais a une perte de 2-3°C mais ce ne fut pas le cas  .
La Raison est double . L'entrée/Sortie d'air du MacBook ce fait au niveau de la charniere  , un flux d'air frais arrivant sous le mac est donc quasi inutile , refroidissent juste la plaque inferieur .
La deuxieme raison est justement cette plaque sous le macbook ( que l'ont peu retiré pour acceder aux composants ) . En plus de ne comporter aucune ouverture , elle est en plastique , qui est un tres tres mauvais conducteur de chaleur . Le flux d'air arrivant sur cette plaque ne produira donc qu'un tres faible echange de chaleur , quasi inutile .


Fort de constat , j'ai renvoyer les 2 produits tester chez amazon , car totalement inutile ( a par pour rehausser le macbook .. ) , et j'ai envisager la solution Logiciel . 

J'ai donc refait quelques test avec Istat  Menus , en configurant plusieurs profil . Pour info , les vitesse des ventilos sont reglable de facon independante et vont de 2000Tour/min a 6000tours/minute .

J'ai donc creer 2 profils pour le jeux , Un profil a 3000tours par minute et un a 4500tours par minute . il est bon de savoir qu'en cas de depassement important des seuil de temperature mesurer , le macbook reprend les commande de la ventilation pour augmenter la vitesse des ventilos . 

a 3000tours , on permet d'eviter un pic violent de monter de temperature sans vraiment juguler celle ci . 
A 4500 tours par contre , l'efficacité est tres net , le meme mode de test sur minecraft fait baisser la temperature de 20°c avec une augmentation minime du bruit , couverte par le son du jeu .

En utilisation normal , il suffit de laisser le profil " default " , largement suffisant pour une ventilation correct . 


Mes petits test m'ont donc convaincu d'un point . AUCUN refroidisseur n'est efficace , la seul solution viable reste le controle manuel des ventilo . Je n'ai pas pu tester le TILT  une pretendue " revolution " , un projet Kickstarter avec succés , mais qui fonctionne de la meme facon que les refroidisseur normaux , avec un flux d'air sous le macbook .
Je veux bien croire que le flux d'air est " optimiser " comme le vante le site , mais aucune mesure n'est proposer , alors que le produit est uniquement destiné aux macbook pro 15 pouce  . Aucune mesure de temperature Avant / Apres mis en avant sur un produit aussi specifique n'est surement pas bon signe , et a 55$ hors frais de port ( et pas de retour possible j'imagine car site US ) , c'est prendre un gros risque pour un produit qui n'a pas fait ces preuves .

J'espere que mon petit post sera d'une bonne aide pour ceux et celle qui cherchent un refroidisseur . 

Je tiens a preciser que les 2 refroidisseur tester sont TRES efficace sur d'autre machine ( avec aspiration sous le dessous de la machine ) . Je ne remet pas en cause le systeme ou le fabricant . Je met en cause uniquement un systeme de refroidissement inadapté pour Macbook Pro .


----------



## VeryBigBro (6 Février 2013)

Juste pour les prochains :



Netsplit a dit:


> chacun sait bien que la chaleur est l'ennemi de n'importe quel becane



C'est le cas sauf que les ordinateurs sont depuis longtemps équipés de protection qui empêchent d'arriver à une température qui dégraderait le matériel, de plus, les calculs s'effectuent plus vite à chaud.




Netsplit a dit:


> La deuxieme raison est justement cette plaque sous le macbook ( que  l'ont peu retiré pour acceder aux composants ) . En plus de ne comporter  aucune ouverture , elle est en plastique , qui est un tres tres mauvais  conducteur de chaleur . Le flux d'air arrivant sur cette plaque ne  produira donc qu'un tres faible echange de chaleur , quasi inutile .



Un Macbook *PRO* avec un dessous en plastique? Jamais vu. De plus, l'alu dissipe très bien la chaleur...


Mais sinon, je comprends ton problème et je dirais qu'un bureau en verre est le meilleur dissipateur thermique passif que tu puisses t'offrir sans que ça ne te coute un bras!

VBB.


----------



## fanacess (13 Juin 2017)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> de plus, les calculs s'effectuent plus vite à chaud


Bof, pas tout à fait d'accord. La résistivité augmentant avec la température, je doute que ce soit vrai.

En principe dans les jeux, ton ordinateur recherche les performances graphique et donc il va toujours chercher à travailler le plus possible pour que tu ais un rendu satisfaisant. Du coup, tu ne gagnes pas en °C mais en performances. Après, si tu ne ressens pas de différence, tu peux effectivement rendre ton produit.


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2017)

@fanacess
Depuis 2013, date du message, ça a un peu changé. Mais par défaut, toujours laisser de l'espace autour et ne pas utiliser dans un lit.


----------

